# a bit bored....



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Where are the best areas for young (30s) couples to socialise? we are renting in bucklands beach and other than having a gorgeous view theres not much else going on. The fella has a job but im still searching so i find myself becoming very bored, not with the fella but overall..there just doesnt seem to be much happening anywhere....am i missing something??:confused2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> Where are the best areas for young (30s) couples to socialise? we are renting in bucklands beach and other than having a gorgeous view theres not much else going on. The fella has a job but im still searching so i find myself becoming very bored, not with the fella but overall..there just doesnt seem to be much happening anywhere....am i missing something??:confused2:


Howick is a hive of activity on a Thursday night - but they are a bit young.

Are you interested in theatre? Any part of it? And I mean acting/stage management/lighting/set design/front of house or just watching? If so I really recommend the Howick Little Theatre (Howick Little Theatre). They do anything from comedy to drama, modern to Shakespeare (their next play is 'As you Like It). Until we moved from Bucklands Beach we were regulars there - hubby served at bar, and I started as Front Of House. Then was asked to be production co-ordinator at a couple of plays. Great fun! And we made some great friends.

Look at the Uxbridge Arts Centre down Uxbridge Road too (the road next to The Prospect of Howick & the bandstand.)

Try some of the sports clubs in Lloyd Ellsmore Park. There's croquet somewhere there if you're not too energetic, and apparently it's not just for fuddy duddies. And of course there are a number of tennis clubs on the peninsula. There's one on Eastern Beach (hit the beach and turn left - it's at the far end) and one on Pigeon Mountain Road (opposite Gills Road) - 6 courts there. And they play during the week (a number of my friends play there).

Or become a volunteer at the Howick Historical Village. Howick Historical Village ~ A living history museum - they need people to dress up at the open days or just help out in general.

And of course there's the Bucklands Beach Yacht Club (Half Moon Bay by the ferry terminal) - probably the wrong time of year, but go and ask about ladies sailing classes. It's really reasonably priced to join there too, and they do much more than sailing. There's a restaurant and bar for members too.

Tell us how you get on.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Cheers for this, that reply is better than all the online searches that i have done!!!  x


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad to be of help. Bucklands Beach is an area I know well. 

We were in a similar position to you (although I do have family here, we didn't want to be living in their pockets) so joined as many clubs as we could. Some we only went to a couple of times while others we're still members of. What it did was give us the opportunity of meeting people. From there it was easier.


----------

